

Ask HN: Does this curation tool exist? - DanLivesHere

Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m looking to create a one-page website which is just curated links organized by topic. Ideally, it&#x27;d be driven by a bookmarklet similar to the old del.icio.us one. I&#x27;d click the bookmarklet, title and categorize the link, and it&#x27;d be added to the page. I could re-order&#x2F;remove categories and links from the page through the page itself.<p>Does this exist anywhere?
======
adamtaa
I haven't written the bookmarklet and the site is going through a redesign to
use an API but what you just mentioned is my bookmark manager that doesnt
require you to be registered or logged in to explore it. It is called Mark my
place and it is located at www.markmyplace.com. If you begin to use it I will
take into account any changes you want for the redesign. The redesign is
supposed to shift everything to the website's front page, and be completely
driven by AJAX but if you look at it you can see the potential. It would be
nice to have a user to develop for who wasn't just me. Thanks for your time.

------
chrisbuc
Try [http://tldr.io/discover](http://tldr.io/discover) \- it uses a chrome
extension and lets users summarize content (the content also has a nice HN
rollover that shows you the summaries of stories). The web page has the
summarized links organized by category. You can also use it to summarize your
own blog (via an embed). (I have no relation to tldr.io, but I just like the
tool).

------
joshcanhelp
I built one that runs on WordPress:

[http://wpdrudge.com/](http://wpdrudge.com/)

